# Rainbow Stag Beetle/ P.muelleri Copulation



## RNW (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## RNW (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2009)

Very colorful, and good shots!


----------



## RNW (Nov 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Very colorful, and good shots!


thanks for your enjoy :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooooooohhh.... very pretty!! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## vera_renczi (Nov 18, 2009)

WANT!  Awesome photos! What's the life span of these?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 18, 2009)

Ow, my innocence! I saw two bugs "In the act"!

Jk.

Those are really good shots, I just might vomit if those were within 10 feet of me.


----------



## Orin (Nov 20, 2009)

The photos don't do this species justice. It is considered by many to be the most beautiful of all stags and there are many contenders.


----------

